
Libra – a tool to browse and download more than 275 TB of open Landsat imagery - URfejk
https://libra.developmentseed.org/
======
solarkraft
Is there a trick? I played around with all UI elements and just saw the
schematic map, no hints of any imagery.

Update: 503 and CORS error on [https://vast-
coast-1838.herokuapp.com/location](https://vast-
coast-1838.herokuapp.com/location) "Cross-Origin Request Blocked: The Same
Origin Policy disallows reading the remote resource at [https://vast-
coast-1838.herokuapp.com/location](https://vast-
coast-1838.herokuapp.com/location). (Reason: CORS header ‘Access-Control-
Allow-Origin’ missing)." I'm on Firefox 80. Maybe this helps.

------
zelienople
I do not understand why the list of available imagery disappears when I zoom
in. I would expect it to show images that include the area I am looking at.

I checked to make sure that the small area I was looking at was covered by at
least some available imagery.

------
detaro
Not showing any results. In the browser console there is a CORS error, maybe
related?

~~~
achow
You have to adjust the timeline - top left calendar icon. Select some period
between 2018 and 2019.

~~~
detaro
I've set it to 2013-2020 and still see nothing.

------
xemoka
This tool has been broken for a while, the API it uses has been deprecated.

